

Natural Language Processing with Python - awaretek

On flights from LA to Mumbai and back, I read this new book that uses the Natural Language ToolKit (NLTK). NLTK is written in Python and interfaces with the Python programming language. I was so impressed with the book as an accessible and enjoyable introduction to the subject matter that I made a podcast detailing my review of the book. The podcast can be found at href="http://www.awaretek.com/python"
======
awaretek
Ok, it really is a good book, accessible to any programmer, even if you don't
already know Python. I find natural language to be fascinating and this book
is thought provoking. It covers symbolic logic, the lambda calculus,
statistical techniques of speech recognition, and offers very practical and
clear Python code snippets to show how to use the NLTK. I was too lazy to
write a review but I did record my thoughts in the podcast at
href="<http://www.awaretek.com/python>

